# Early Schwinn WHIZZER "Mesinger" saddle, orig leather for WZ and S-4 Models



## bobcycles (Jun 28, 2022)

As I found her in a collection in the Midwest back in April.  Large Motorbike sized
vintage late 1940s  Mesinger saddle.  Seat top isn't bad, could probably be a rider
for a while anyway, never know on the longevity of old leather...there is some edge stitching loss in 
some areas on the perimiter, rivets are all in place.  
Displays well.  has a restored / repainted chassis and what looks to 
be a NOS sliding rail clamp assembly.

PM or bobcycles@aol.com for questions etc


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 29, 2022)

$100 plus shipping


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 29, 2022)

ND


----------

